# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Проблема детской безопасности

## igor75

Для системного администратора
Важной возможностью программы KGB Spy является функция скрытой работы,
при активации которой обнаружить утилиту с помощью стандартных средств
ОС невозможно. Причем, что интересно, пользователь может как включить ее,
так и отключить.

Если вашим компьютером пользуетесь не только вы, но и ваш ребенок,
проблема детской безопасности становится в полный рост. В сети Интернет достаточно ресурсов, категорически не подходящих для просмотра детьми. Кроме того, в последнее время участились случаи преступлений, совершаемых по отношению к детям лицами, использующими Интернет-чаты для совращения малолетних.
Ограничить доступ ребенка к сомнительным ресурсам чрезвычайно сложно, а запретить доступ в чаты практически невозможно. Оптимальным решением может стать использование системы наблюдения за действиями вашего ребенка на компьютере и в сети Интернет.
Если вам необходимо проконтролировать использование вычислительных ресурсов на рабочем месте сотрудниками вашей организации, вам не обойтись без системы компьютерного контроля и мониторинга. Существуют как аппаратные решения, такие как системы видеонаблюдения, так и аппаратно-программные комплексы, сочетающие использование простейшей видеокамеры с прилагающимся в комплекте программным обеспечением. Такие решения обладают как достоинствами, так и целым рядом недостатков, начиная с их высокой стоимости и заканчивая их неполным соответствием поставленной задаче отслеживания эффективности эксплуатации, а также нецелевого использования вычислительной техники.
KGB Spy предоставляет удобный, интуитивный интерфейс для отслеживания активности пользователей за вашим компьютером. Продукт способен отслеживать и сохранять в файл на жестком диске последовательности нажатий на клавиши, позволяя контролировать производительность труда работников на рабочем месте либо обеспечивать безопасность вашего ребенка в чатах. Все посещенные веб-сайты также добавляются в отчет вместе с иллюстрациями – мгновенными снимками экрана.
Уникальной возможностью продукта является система реагирования на ввод определенных ключевых слов или фраз. KGB Spy может отправлять вам E-Mail или уведомлять вас иным способом в случае, если пользователь введет ключевое слово из указанного вами списка.
http://depositfiles.com/folders/V2SBLZEGA

----------


## igor75

Есть небольшой минус, немогу настроить отправку на мыло, если кто сталкивался, поделитесь решением проблемы

----------


## Dude

т.е. я так понял, что с помощью нее ничего запретить нельзя? можно просто узнать "куда" и "что"? так что ли?

----------


## igor75

> т.е. я так понял, что с помощью нее ничего запретить нельзя?


для этого существует другой soft, а у KGB Spy, другое предназначение

----------

